# RG6 to HDMI



## moneybags (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a analog RG6 to HDMI adapter or convertor?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't heard of one. What 2 devices are you wanting to connect?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

By RG6, I assume you mean Component or VGA? Otherwise, you'd be tuning a signal first (cable, QAM, ATSC) then converting it.

There are upscaling boxes like the DVDO products that will take in some formats and output in others. Component to HDMI is one of the options.

Many new receivers will do this same thing, and not just the expensive ones either. I just did an install where the guy bought a mid level Onkyo that had this capability.

Let us know what you are connecting and we may be able to offer better advice.


----------

